# Rosso & Poseidon's Journal



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought I'd create a journal for my two bettas, Rosso, and Poseidon. Okay, maybe this is more of a log, but journal sounds more appealing. Let me introduce you to my two boys (visit my albums for pics).

Rosso is a male red veiltail. Rosso is a fairly aggressive male who enjoys flaring at his reflection in the corner of his aquarium, massacring unsuspecting betta pellets, and wiggle dancing for visitors. Despite his aggressive tendencies, Rosso tends to be a little jumpy. After an invasion of ghost shrimp came to town, Rosso was not to be found. Was he lurking in the shadows of silk plants or keeping a safe distance from these strange, new creatures? Whatever the case may be, Rosso triumphed over his enemy, and continues on the quest for dominance. 

Poseidon is a male blue crowntail. Poseidon is a newcomer and still curious about his new home. Poseidon seems to be more happy-go-lucky about life. Visit him and he will greet you with a proud strut. Get lucky and you may catch this gentle guy taking a nap on his luxurious betta hammock. What personality traits will emerge from this cute young crowntail?


----------

